# Bikinis and Figure Suits



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello ladies!

I've decided to discover my inner creativity and make my own figure suit for competing next year.

Mine cost £120 and being larger chested, I didn't feel comfortable with a thin material covering my bust!

I've started with buying a bra with removable straps from Asda for £6!!! I have a hot fix gun (£13 on EBay), I bought the stones for £1.50 for bags of 500 from a store that's closing down- and this is the start of my "rainbow figure suit"- I'm loving making it myself, I hope it turns out ok!

I'll post a pic now


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hours of work but a much cheaper alternative!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> Hours of work but a much cheaper alternative!


Are you going to cover the entire bra?

This is a good idea, and I know of at least one competitor who also decorates her own but she does buy decent bikinis, so only saves about half the amount of a show bikini but considering some cost us £150-200 it's worth it.

I have bought one from another competitor, but will also be wearing last years again too.

My problem is the opposite, I'm tiny in the boobage area but find the strap around the neck can be made too short - I have a deep ribcage and this was another reason for wanting to buy another one.

Look forward to seeing the finished product, at least you've plenty of time to experiment.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes I'm going to cover all of it, it's taking me some time but it's quite therapeutic!

My thoughts exactly, lots of time to perfect it, knowing me I'll probably end up making another one or two  I'm blinging up my friend Bex's bikini for her, but she's buying the bikini itself from a reputable company.

I think I'm brave attempting to attach straps etc myself but hopefully it'll go well 

It's like buying jeans really isn't it? It's always tricky to get the perfect fit that you feel sexy and confident wearing too!

I managed to sell my first bikini  x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Apprenticeship please!???!!???


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Apprenticeship please!???!!???


Am I being dippy?  what does that mean?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Apprenticeship please!???!!???


Am I being dumb? What does this mean?


----------



## hififi (Jul 15, 2010)

She wants to be your student!

Got an updated/finished photo?

xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

So it took me months to respond but, I progressed and didn't like the bikini, this is how it did look...










I didn't like the colours, you could see the nude underneath, etc... So I started again, this time on the bottoms...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

This is the new bikini and I love it. There will be more colour on it and all of it is rhinestones.

I wasn't sure if I would compete again for a while so it all slowed down but now aiming for 2015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Were you able to post these pictures without any hassle Elle?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes Extreme they went straight up, I only had to upgrade tapatalk on my phone (iPhone) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

